# Forrest Griffin nicknames!



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Forrest should have a nickname. What's your suggestion?

Here are mine:

Forrest "Forrest" Griffin
That would be freaking hilarious.

Forrest "Young Blood" Griffin
Just cause has that Rob Lowe look.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Forrest the fugitive Griffin.....since everyone agrees he looks like Tommy Lee Jones lol also he escaped Shogun in theory


----------



## mi ncas dawj (Feb 3, 2008)

Forrest "The Gusher" Griffin


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Forrest Forrest Griffen is a great idea and is so him


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Forrest "I made Shogun tap" Griffin?


No?


Ok this is corny but how about "The Original Ultimate Fighter", because he won the first season, yeah I know it sucks.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> Forrest Forrest Griffen is a great idea and is so him


Forrest "Run Forrest" Griffen

Had to do it...


----------



## guava (Oct 21, 2007)

Forrest "the muderous muppet" Griffin

Forrest "the fraggle Rock assasin" Griffin

I am a big fan of the guy, but he looks like a muppet on roids


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Forrest "No Nickname" Griffin


----------



## Hitman.inc (Aug 31, 2007)

forrest "the cuddler" griffin


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

forest 'straightedge' griffin. (based on his not trying many drugs comment after the shogun fight)


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Sterling said:


> Forrest "No Nickname" Griffin


That would be hilarious. 
If he doesn't want a nickname he should at least use that one. lol


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

forrest "cry baby" griffin 

i love the kat but someone needs to be around to remind him of that


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

sometimes a nick name is not needed or worse is just plain bad. take for example chris "the crippler" leben....he should drop this tag right now and just go with chris leben. forrest doesn't need a nick IMO, but he does look exactly like tommy lee jones.


----------



## bdatws1 (Apr 24, 2007)

forrest 'opey' griffin? i can't be the only one who sees the mayberry resemblance.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Forrest "Raw Penis" Griffin


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

bdatws1 said:


> forrest 'opey' griffin? i can't be the only one who sees the mayberry resemblance.


This one is my favorite. Yes I see the resemblance. Only variation I have is, Forrest "Opey Cunningham" Griffin
(this is from old school Eddie Murphy in case you are wondering).


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

zath the champ said:


> Forrest "Raw Penis" Griffin


What?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Biowza said:


> What?


Haha, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

hollando said:


> forrest "cry baby" griffin
> 
> i love the kat but someone needs to be around to remind him of that


That's not even funny, wasn't even funny back when he actually cried either.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

He has one of those names that doesn't need a nickname.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

hollando said:


> forrest "cry baby" griffin
> 
> i love the kat but someone needs to be around to remind him of that


Ya that is funny. Forrest "sorry i cried when jardine beat my ass " griffin


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

How about Forrest "I don't need a nickname" Griffin


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

moldy said:


> Ya that is funny. Forrest "sorry i cried when jardine beat my ass " griffin


Haha, that wasn't anywhere near an ass beating. Griffin was actually winning the fight, and got caught by a guy who throws big punches, it happens.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

moldy said:


> Ya that is funny. Forrest "sorry i cried when jardine beat my ass " griffin


yeah that really isn't funny. you gonna say the same thing about dustin hazelett too? sometimes these men put their heart and soul into this for themselves and us, and you're gonna sit there and poke fun at them? tell you what, why don't you go suggest that nickname to forrest in person and see how that works out for you.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

Forrest "Peter" Griffin
Forrest "The Original Family guy" Griffin


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Forrest "The Wing Nut" Griffin


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

ToeZup said:


> Forrest should have a nickname. What's your suggestion?
> 
> Forrest "Young Blood" Griffin
> Just cause has that Rob Lowe look.


He does? Where, in his elbows or shins? Because, his face resembles Lowe as much as Tim Sylvia.:confused03:


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Hitman.inc said:


> forrest "the cuddler" griffin


That's the one I was going to suggest.


----------



## Buster Rough (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, we just call him *Opie *around our house because he reminds us of Opie from the Andy Griffith Show


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

Forrest "Gump" Griffin 

or Forrest "like Muff" Griffin


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

"Scarface"?


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Forrest "Leprechaun" Griffin.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Forrest "The Ultimate Fighter" Griffin

but i agree that Forrest "Forrest" Griffin fits correctly..


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Forrest"THE SHAVED MONKEY"Griffin


----------



## Steve667 (Feb 5, 2007)

"Forest" would be great! But - would Bruce run with it?


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve667 said:


> "Forest" would be great! But - would Bruce run with it?


I don't know man but there is no doubt that would be hilarious.

Forrest "Forrest" Griffin. HAHAHA


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok How About...

Forrest "The" Griffin!










They're pretty amazing creatures those Griffins.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Biowza said:


> What?


@ Biowza

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...22&start=10&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1


bout 1:12 in 

enjoy


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> Forrest "Leprechaun" Griffin.


Oh where's meee lucky charms...

Forrest "Alfred E. Neuman" Griffin

Forrest "Alfalfa" Griffin

If you think those nicknames are funny please rep me. :thumb02:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Forrest "Big Spoon" Griffin

End of Thread


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Forrest "Alfred E. Neuman" Griffin


Not bad, but I still think I'm a little bit closer:


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

bdatws1 said:


> forrest 'opey' griffin? i can't be the only one who sees the mayberry resemblance.


it was Opie Taylor


----------



## ahaupt (Dec 15, 2008)

Forrest "Caveman" Griffin


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

"get out of the" Forrest Griffin


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

forrest 'the griffin' griffin

forrest 'the force' griffin - thought it'd suit him as he used to be a police officer


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

mratch19 said:


> Forrest "Gump" Griffin


:thumb01:

Or Forrest "Bubba Gump" Griffin


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

"The Mongrel"....because he fights you like one?

Yeah i got nothin.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

guava said:


> Forrest "the fraggle Rock assasin" Griffin


Thats awesome.

Mine would be: Forrest "Fire" Griffin


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

What about Forrest "Forrest Griffin" Griffin,Griffin.


----------



## ballsagna (Sep 23, 2007)

Forrest "Fire" Griffin


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Forrest "You Say I'm Ugly But It Just Don't Faze Me" Griffin
Forrest "Uglicious" Griffin


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OP had it.

Forrest "Forrest" Griffin.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Forrest "Diddy Kong" Griffin


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

How about:

"The Lumberjack"

or

"Chewbacca"


It's pretty rad how he rocks the hairy chest...


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

Forrest "The Great???" Griffin


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah i agree with Forest "The Fire" Griffin hehehe...Im done. Or he could just ripoff Notre Dame like me and go by the "The Fighting Irishman".

(NOte I know that he's not from Ireland and am sating this as there was some controversay as to who is actually Irish do to blood lines and being born where and whatnot and just want to avoid that nonsense.)


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

forrest " holy **** i really beat rampage ?" griffin lol.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I just watched the interview with Forrest of on UFC 92's website.
So I'm going to go with

Forrest ""...You know"" Griffin


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Forrest "I _TRY_ to be funny every single second I'm on camera" Griffin


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Forrest "Peter" Griffin


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

Forrest ''florist'' griffin


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone already mentioned it, but Forrest 'Fire' Griffin would be pretty slick.


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

endangered Forrest Griffin
Forrest "whittaker" griffin
Forrest "boris" griffin
Forrest"have you seen my" griffin
Forrest " the switch" griffin - needing to get punched to turn it on
Forrest "reminds me of GSP" griffin
.............Forrest "the former ufc light heavyweight champ" griffin

p.s. i love forrest griffen but he is gonna have trouble holding onto the belt in such a stacked division


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Forrest "The Ultimate" Griffin


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

forrest "jardine he-bitch man slapped me till i cried " griffin


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

guava said:


> Forrest "the muderous muppet" Griffin
> 
> Forrest "the fraggle Rock assasin" Griffin
> 
> I am a big fan of the guy, but he looks like a muppet on roids



LMAO












I feel you, homeboy....


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Forrest 'Peter' Griffin


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Biowza said:


> What?


?????:dunno:



Wise said:


> Haha, I was thinking the same thing.


Hillarious.....:thumbsup:


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

well im late to the thread... I was gonna go with forrest "fire" griffin. HE does look like Alfred E. Neuman. no joke. My gf thinks he looks like Josh Hartnett's larger retarded brother. The rob lowe comparison fails. I'll buy opie. I think it'd be more amusing if he resembled Andy Griffith though. 

Forrest "aw shucks" Griffin?
Forrest "buckets of blood" griffin (too bad someone already has that nickname).
Forrest "shut up and hit me" Griffin


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> well im late to the thread... I was gonna go with forrest "fire" griffin.


Beatcha':thumb02:


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

"Black" Forrest Griffin

Forrest "More-FOUR-Than-You" Griffin

Forrest "So-When-Is-Stephan-Bonnar-Coming-Back-Anyway?" Griffin

Forrest "If-'Grif'-Was-A-Verb-I'd-Be" Griffin

"Enchanted" Forrest Griffin

**************************************************************************************************

Forrest "THE WORK MAN" Griffin


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

How about-
Forrest "donkey face" Griffin or even Forrest "one of the 7 dwarfs" Griffin


----------

